# Medical records-Charlotte



## aqualady1969 (Oct 28, 2010)

Looking to hire Medical records tech. ASAP  Experienced in Electronic Medical record, preferably OB/GYN Please fax resume to Kim 704-335-8163. (Mintview Womans Care-Novant Health)


----------



## amyfarquharson@yahoo.com (Nov 4, 2010)

*my resume*

my resume


----------

